# Switch motors



## jcopanos (May 29, 2010)

Hi all,

I am replacing all my switch motors controlled by a Revo with LGB 1201's but they, and Piko's, don't fit the #6 turnout. Does anyone know of an electric switch motor that will fit a #6?
Jim


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo #6?


----------



## jcopanos (May 29, 2010)

Yes, Aristo #6 and currently a slow motion switch motor.
Jim


----------

